# saleroso



## Hiro Sasaki

La letra de una cancion dice : Malaguena salerosa.  Explicame 
que es "saleroso" ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!
Cuando a una persona le decimos "salerosa", es que tiene gracia, arte. Es una persona vivaz, enérgica, pero con una energía positiva.
Sds


----------



## Jellby

*saleroso, sa* 
1. adj. coloq. Que tiene salero (ǁ gracia). U. t. c. s.

*salero*
4. m. coloq. Gracia, donaire. Tener mucho salero.	
5. m. coloq. Persona salerosa.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hiro, rápidamente, sin sentar cátedra: en España, para decir de forma figurada que una persona tiene gracia, es decir, que es simpática y agradable, se puede usar varios calificativos de diverso origen.
*Sal* 
Las palabras _saleroso_ o _salerosa_ vienen de salero. Una persona _salerosa_ es una persona con mucha _sal_, que tiene "salero", es decir, como bien dice *Cochagua*, una persona que tiene gracia. De estas personas, también se suele decir que son _saladas_. En el lenguaje coloquial se llega a decir "salao" o "salá".
*Sombra*
También se dice de una persona graciosa que tiene _buena sombra_. Por lo contrario, el que es antipático tiene _mala sombra_. 
*Sembrado*
Finalmente, una persona _sembrada_ es también una persona con gracia.

Sería interesante conocer los equivalentes en los otros países hispanoparlantes. 
saludos


----------



## Jaén

Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Las palabras _saleroso_ o _salerosa_ vienen de salero. Una persona _salerosa_ es una persona con mucha _sal_, que tiene "salero", es decir, como bien dice *Cochagua*, una persona que tiene gracia. De estas personas, también se suele decir que son _saladas_. En el lenguaje coloquial se llega a decir "salao" o "salá".


 
En Mèxico, "estar salado" es tener (muy) mala suerte.

"Estoy salado, hoy que olvidé el paraguas en casa, llovió"

Ya lo de "saleroso" se usa igual, pues la canción de Malagueña es muy popular también.


----------



## ordequin

Apreciados contertulios virtuales, o foreros:
Al leer las definiciones que dais, no puedo sustraerme de la percepción de que resultarán insuficientes, a la hora de que un japonés pueda comprender las implicaciones que tiene el uso del término, y en definitiva su esencia.
Estoy de acuerdo en que vuestras aportaciones son ciertas y rigurosas, pero no abarcan el prisma desde el que un español utilizará la palabra "salero", "arte", "donaire", "saleroso", etc...
Pienso, la raigambre racial implícita en tales expresiones, requiere, para su comprensión, del empleo de métodos más descriptivos que las meras explicaciones en cuanto a su significado lingüístico.
Incluso, me atrevería a afirmar, que "saleroso" es un concepto tan español, que transpasa el campo de la semántica. 
Para explicarlo, tendríamos que hacer un esfuerzo mucho más gráfico, describiendo, por ejemplo, situaciones que remitan a nuestro amigo Hiro, al "sentir" de los españoles respecto de las implicaciones pueda tener el uso de la palabra, u ocasiones en que ésta es empleada.
Como el asunto considero tiene "mucha tela", me pondré con ello tras un breve descanso.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Muy buena observación, salerosa Ordequin!

_(Ve preparándote porque nuestro amigo Hiro te preguntará muy justamente que qué quieres decir con "mucha tela")_


----------



## Jaén

Apreciado Ordequin, te concedo toda la razón en cuanto a las (muchas veces) superficiales aportaciones que hacemos al responder en este foro, pero has de comprender también, que para poder transmitir el significado de algo, sea una palabra, o un apego a una tradición, por ejemplo, es necesario tener un dominio de la palabra y un talento para poder trasmitir en palabras algo que está tan dentro de nosotros, intrínseco de nuestra cultura e idiosincracia.

Yo, personalmente, no tengo ese don, que, al leer tu mensajem, deduzco que tú tienes de sobra. Hasta me siento avergonzado de no poder hablar tan bonito como tú, así, normalmente, tal vez lo consiga cuando tengo algunos tequilas entre pecho y espalda   (es broma!).

Lo que quiero decir es que, por lo menos yo, intento responder de la mejor manera posible, intentando aclarar la duda del amigo que pregunta. Ahora, si la duda persiste, o si a partir de mi respuesta le surgen otras inquietudes, pues tiene toda la libertad de continuar preguntando, como yo mismo ya lo he hecho en varias ocasiones.

Además, esperemos que a nuestro colega Hiro, al igual que a todos los que preguntan aquí, le crezca el gusanillo de la curiosidad y continúe aventurándose en profundizar el conocimiento de nuestro idioma, como tal vez yo lo haría si él nos explicase - a su manera - el ritual del té, por ejemplo.

Afortunadamente, este site nos ofrece la maravillosa oportunidad de ser un medio de satisfazer no sólo la pura necesidad de conocer de manera inmediata el significado de una palabra o frase, sino que también podemos aprender y conocer la vasta riqueza cultural de cualquier pueblo en todos los continentes.

Esperaré ansioso a que termines tu pausa y te arremangues la camisa para cumplir la ardua tarea que te has propuesto de explicar de mejor manera a todos nosotros el significado de la palabra "salerosa".

Muchas gracias!

Alberto.


----------



## ordequin

Jaén said:
			
		

> Esperaré ansioso a que termines tu pausa y te arremangues la camisa para cumplir la ardua tarea que te has propuesto de explicar de mejor manera a todos nosotros el significado de la palabra "salerosa".
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Alberto.


Apreciaditísimo Jaén(Alberto):
¡Ups! En vaya lío me he metido. No sé como saldré de ésta. 
Mis palabras intentaban ser un reactivo, o un catalizador, que produjesen una reacción en cadena, una precipitación de aportaciones orientadas más a descripciones propias, no sacadas del diccionario...
Quería incitar a otros a probar esta vía. Pero no imaginé que íbais a dejarme sola en el ruedo... 
Con lo del tequila me has dado una idea. Probaré, a ver si con eso se me quita el miedo del cuerpo... 
Yo estoy trabajando en lo de la descripción ahora, pero soy una persona muy lenta, quizás pueda tenerlo listo para la noche, y eso si lo consigo...


----------



## Jaén

Ordequin!

Ahora entiendo que tu intención era exactamente la de hacernos ver que podemos hacer un mejor uso del idioma y aprovechar para practicarlo dando respuestas más enriquecedoras y creativas y no las de las simples definiciones impersonales del diccionario.

Como ves, tu mensaje dio en el clavo, ya que "me has hecho" escribir algo más o menos aceptable, y eso sin tomar tequila!  

No te preocupes con lo del 'disertación' sobre el significado de la palabra 'salerosa', no quiero meterte en un predicamento! Pensé que tal vez habría formado parte de alguna tesis de Lingüística y ya la tendrías preparada, no necesitas dedicar tanto esfuerzo para darnos una explicación mejor de algo que conocemos y que sentimos, aunque no sepamos exteriorizar de forma satisfactoria. Además, creo que nuestro amigo Hiro ya se quedó satisfecho con la explicación y se fue corriendo a su biblioteca a buscar una buena explicación sobre el significado de la ceremonia del té en Japón, no sea que a alguien se le ocurra dispararle esa bomba, ¿no?

Y bueno, con lo del tequila, por lo menos conmigo funciona, ya bailé hasta samba en una tequilada! Y eso que yo soy más duro que un palo de escoba!

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## ordequin

Para comprender "salerosa", en "Malagueña salerosa", es necesario explicar primero los términos "gracia", "arte", "salero" y "donaire", que son equivalentes.
Dentro de cinco días se cumplirán 70 años de la muerte de Lorca, que era asesinado de madrugada, un día 18 de Agosto. Sin duda, este malagueño genial, máximo exponente del "arte", hubiera podido dejarnos a todos sobrecogidos, con una definición de lo que fué su secreto.
La luna vino a la fragua
con su polisón de nardos.
El niño la mira, mira.
El niño la está mirando.
Primera estrofa del "Romance de la Luna Luna" de Federico García Lorca.
http://www.tinet.org/~elebro/poe/lorca/lorca6.html
Puede que sea incluso irreverente,el que yo, una simple bilbaína, intente encontrar una definición para la "gracia". Pero haré mi modesto intento, desechando el raciocinio. Éste no me ayudará en nada, porque "el arte" sale airoso de "los adentros" del corazón; en él buscaré las palabras que perfilen este hondo sentir, que nos trae el aroma y el sabor del sur de España. 
La "gracia", el "arte", se expresa a través de la palabra, el cante, el baile, y la actitud.
La "gracia", el "arte", es un magnetismo revestido de sensualidad.
Tiene elementos comunes con el humor, pero no consiste en el humor. Nos produce una sorpresa que no nos hace reir, sino sonreir admirativamente.
Va cogida de la mano con la arrogancia, pero no es arrogancia.
*La* "*gracia*"*es* *un* "*alarde*", *que* *suele* *terminar* *con* *un* *desplante*.
Es la seguridad del torero, que plantado ante el toro, graciosamente le da la espalda, para regalar a continuación al público, su sonrisa enmarcada en unos ojos altaneros.
La "gracia", "el arte", es una exhibición tajante. Cuando se produce, no da opción al que lo contempla a una respuesta. Él que la porta, es muy consciente de este poder y del efecto que produce.Es un "broche de oro".
Es la bailaora, que orgullosa, concluye su actuación sobre el tablao, con una pose, que casi parece un "envite"...al público.
Y éste sobrecogido, sólo puede decir: ¡Ole!
La "gracia", el "arte", produce en quién la contempla sorpresa y admiración.
Es la mujer piropeada cuando camina bajo un andamio, que dirige a los que en él trabajan, una palabra elegante e inesperada, o una mirada que expresa más que ninguna palabra, para continuar su camino erguida y airosa.
Un saludo, amigos.
P.D. Hiro: "envite" y "desplante", son dos términos que he emplado en su acepción taurina.


----------



## Jaén

Valió la pena esperar!

Quedó claro que como bilbaína, eres buena malagueña!

Felicidades por tu talento, Salerosa!

Alberto.

PD - Hiro, prepárate tu discurso sobre la ceremonia del té!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias a todos :

Me perdoneis, Estoy escribiendo echando un vistazo a varias paginas de
vuestros comentarios. Para mi no es facil leer rapidamente el espanol y 
comprenderlo. Mas tarde, las leere definitivamente.

La palabra "salerosa" aparece en una cancion popular y necesitamos 
comprender bien esta palabra. 


1. Vean en los diccionarios "Gracia", "gracioso", "Grace" y "graceful ".
Aunque "Gracia" en espanol pueda tener el mismo singnificado de "grace" 
en ingles, la orden de los significados en el diccionario del ingles 
es diferente de la de la lengua espanola. "Gracia " tiene varios significados
tan distintos unos de otros. ( Por lo menos, nos parece asi ). Entonces,
que es "gracia" ? Tenemos que escoger uno. 

Creo que no solo a los japoneses, sino tambien a los anglosajones,
sera igualmente dificil comprender el significado de "salerosa".

2. En segundo lugar, que significa "sal" para la gente de la cultura distinta.? Fundamentalmente, y cientificamente el sal es el mismo tanto para occidentales como para japoneses, Uno no puede vivir sin sal.

Si recuerdo bien, cuando el clan Takeda y Uesugi luchaban muchos anos,
quedando empatados en varias batallas, el clan Takeda regalo sal a los
Uesugi cuyo feudo no tenia acceso al mar y no podia sal. Asi, tenemos
eldicho "enviar sal al enemigo ". 

Uds. tienen la palabra " salario ". pero, los samurais recibian como salario 
arroz. Un samurai con un salario de 20 koku de arroz con su esposa y dos
hijos era muy pobre. 

No teniamos aparatos de congelacion y los pescados y verduras 
se conservaron con vinagre y sal. Ya comprenderan que significa 
"salado". 

3. Una senorita japonesa me envio un E-mail desde Madrid. En la clase de
composicion, su profesor espanol corregio su composicion y eliminio 
muchos articulos indefinidos y definidos, y ella le pregunto porque debieran 
sacar los articulos. El profesor contesto : No puedo explicarlo. De todas maneras, deben eliminarse. Ella ha quedado deseperado porque su 
profesor espanol no puede explicar sobre muchas cosas. El profesor carece de vision ni imaginacion sobre los tranfondos culturales detras 
de una lengua. 

En resumen, estoy muy agradecido a todos los amigos foreros por su
amable explicacion de alto nivel.  Los estudiantes del nivel mediano 
no lo comprenderan y quiero ser un puente para que las dudas sobre
palabras y frases espanoles se desaparezcan.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## cochagua

Hola Hiro!
He estado pensando largo y tendido cómo explicar "salerosa". Y al final, creo que lo mejor es dar un ejemplo:
Una niña pequeña, lista, que hacer reír a los adultos que tiene a su alrededor por sus inteligencia y su forma de moverse, que es hasta cierto punto elegante (no en la forma de vestir, pero en la forma de ser), diríamos: ¡Qué salada es esa niña! 
Salerosa tiene también ese significado.
Sds


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Eso me hace recordar :

Cuando mi hija tenia solo 5 anos, a ella le  gustaba tener 
amistades con adultos y hablar con adultos. . Mi tia se reia mucho cuando mi hija le pregunto " Este caballero esta casado ? " Mi tia respondio. * Si esta casado, es mi marido. "

Salero y pimientero no son recipiente de sal y pimienta ? 

Creo que "saleroso " es una palabra muy espanola, Mira, hay una 
palabra en ingles o en aleman equivalente a "saleroso". He decidido 
explicar "saleroso" con unas 4  palabras japonesas sin poder coger todavia el significado. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## cochagua

Por lo que veo, has entendido lo que quiere decir "salerosa". El ejemplo que has dado con tu hija es perfecto. ¡Qué salada es tu hija! ;-)

Salero y pimentero son efectivamente los recipientes de sal y pimienta.

Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Cochagua, 

En mi correo, hacia falta ( ? ) 

" Mira, hay una palabra en ingles o en aleman equivalente a
"saleroso " ? 

saludos,


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!

En inglés podría ser algo parecido a "charming".

Saludos


----------



## ordequin

Siento disentir amigos.
"Saleroso", "gracia", "arte", "donaire"; y podríamos añadir otro término más, cercano a los anteriores, pero no equivalente: "duende"; son conceptos RACIALES del español. NO TIENEN TRADUCCIÓN. Me esforcé bastante en *explicar* todo ésto en un post anterior.
Un español puede utilizar el término "saleroso" EN UN SENTIDO QUE NO TIENE NADA QUE VER, ni con "charming", ni con "charmant", etc...y así podríamos seguir hasta el infinito.
"Charming" no abarca la extensión de "saleroso". "Charming" es "encantador".
Un español puede usar "saleroso" en el sentido de "encantador"; pero hay mucho más contenido en "saleroso" que el de una connotación tan simple como "encantador".


----------



## cochagua

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, que es imposible traducir "saleroso" y que se trata de concepto RACIAL.
Todos sabemos que hay cosas que son imposibles de traducir, pero de alguna manera tendremos que hacerlo, aun sacrificando parte del significado. 
Como traductores, muchas veces nos morimos de rabia al ver que no podemos traducir el 100 % del significado. Incluso hay quien dice que traducir es imposible.
Ésta es la tragedia del traductor.
Mi intención era la de aclarar un poco más el concepto de salerosa, que engloba los conceptos "charming, graceful, amusing". Sólo se trata de una aproximación al significado original...


----------



## Jaén

Concuerdo cno Cochagua, hay palabras para las que no existe traducción. Un ejemplo (sin querer escribir en otro idioma, es la palabra "saudade" del portugués. Simplemente no hay una traducción exacta. "Sentir saudade" no es 'sentir nostalgia', no es 'echar de menos a alguien', o como decimos en AmLat, "extrañar a alguien", es un sentimiento mucho más profundo queno se puede traducir. Da rabia, como dice Cochagua.


----------



## ordequin

¡Felicidades por tu post 500, saleroso Jaén!
¿Podría considerarse "saudade" cercano a la "morriña", que sienten los gallegos?
Una reflexión:
Me estoy dando cuenta, de que los términos que vienen de pueblos sureños, son muy descriptivos, si van referidos a conceptos que lleven de alguna manera implícitas sensaciones de alegría.
Y sin embargo, las más hondas emociones de tristeza y nostalgia, están más intensa y elocuentemente contenidas en las palabras que llegan del Norte.
¿Qué opinais amigos?
¿Es posible que demasiadas horas en el foro, estén terminando por causarme algún daño perceptivo-cognoscitivo?


----------



## Pilarcita

Estimados traductores recuerden que siempre queda el recurso de las notas a pie de página para aclarar el significado de algo intraducible.
¡Salud!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

La palabra "saudade" y no "saudad " aparece en el diccionario espanol.
y por eso, la saudade es saudade. Pero, los espanoles  la usan raramente.
porque ? 

Felizmente, hay unas palabras japonesas con sentiemietos similares a los de "saudade " y no es tan dificil coger el significado.

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## scriptum

Hola:

_La Virgen del Puy de Estella_
_le dijo a la del Pilar:_
_Si tú eres aragonesa_
_yo soy navarra y con sal._

¿Podría alguien explicar el sentido de _con sal_ en el contexto citado?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

con sal = con *salero* = con gracia y donaire

adjetivo: salerosa


----------



## scriptum

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> con sal = con *salero* = con gracia y donaire
> 
> adjetivo: salerosa


 
Sí, es lo que dice también el diccionario. No comprendí la relación entre ser saleroso y ser navarro. ¿Tienen los navarros la fama de ser más graciosos que los demás?


----------



## Argónida

scriptum said:


> Sí, es lo que dice también el diccionario. No comprendí la relación entre ser saleroso y ser navarro. ¿Tienen los navarros la fama de ser más graciosos que los demás?


 
No especialmente, pero si la letrilla la escribió un navarro, lógicamente dirá que ellos (representados por su Virgen en este caso) tienen más sal y más "de tó" que los aragoneses. 

La letra que aportas tiene pinta de jota (un tipo de música y de baile popular típico de algunas zonas de España). Las letras populares en muchas ocasiones expresan rivalidades, "piques" entre regiones contiguas, como es el caso de Navarra y Aragón. No significa que haya un enfrentamiento real, es como un juego que consiste en que cada uno dice que "lo suyo es lo mejor del mundo, su ciudad la más bonita, su Virgen la más guapa, etc.".


----------



## scriptum

¡Muchas gracias, Bocha y Argónida!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

En efecto, Argónida, el asunto ve de jotas. Sólo añadir que en el sitio de ...*navarra* y con sal, podemos encontrar Segoviana, Pucelana, Manchega, Moteña, Navarra, Madrileña, castellana, Berciana y Robledana, seguro, entre otros.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

scriptum said:


> _La Virgen del Puy de Estella_
> _le dijo a la del Pilar:_
> _Si tú eres aragonesa_
> _yo soy navarra y con sal._



Esta estrofa de jota navarra y salerosa aparece en "Zalacaín el aventurero" de Pío Baroja.


----------



## scriptum

Víctor Pérez said:


> Esta estrofa de jota navarra y salerosa aparece en "Zalacaín el aventurero" de Pío Baroja.


Es precisamente el libro donde la he encontrado. ¡Muchas gracias a todos los que respondieron a mi pregunta!


----------



## Pau_br

Hola!!

Alguien sabe qué quieren decir los europeos cuando usan como adjetivo "salerosa"... me da la impresión que es un halago, pero qué significa exactamente?

Gracias!!


----------



## Argónida

Pau_br said:


> Hola!!
> 
> Alguien sabe qué quieren decir los europeos cuando usan como adjetivo "salerosa"... me da la impresión que es un halago, pero qué significa exactamente?
> 
> Gracias!!


 
Contestado en los mensajes 2 y 3 de este mismo hilo.

De nada.


----------

